# Command and Conquer 3 Kanes Rache maps instalieren



## .WOW GAMER. (29. Dezember 2009)

hi
habe leider das problem das ich auf windows 7 den ordner wo die runtergeladenen maps ( Command and Conquer 3 Kanes Rache ) reinkommen net finde. Hat da einer ne idee? ich fidne net mal den ordner app data und wo ich versteckte ordner anzeigen kann unter win 7 weiß ich leider auch net .
wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (29. Dezember 2009)

kann geschlossen werden habe das problem gelöst die ordner wurden nicht richtig angezeigt siehe hier :
http://www.tippscout.de/vista-versteckte-o..._tipp_3566.html 
lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/close


----------

